# I think that many of you......



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

know Gail Lustig -- and, if you don't know her, suffice it to say that she's the Host and Architect of GOLDSTOCK!!!!!! (she's clearly brilliant! )

She's incredibly dedicated to our wonderful Goldens, and has branched out into doing all breed-rescue! 

And, now she needs our help!

She's teamed up with the Newnan Coweta Humane Society in GA to win a $50K grant.....

Gail has been cross posting like crazy, and I told her I'd come on here and see if we can get some of the Golden people to help her out, especially since she's done so much for the Goldens herself!

I know some other groups on here have entered this competition as well -- and that's the beauty of this competition -- the top FOUR groups win $50!!! So, lets get all the animal groups up there!!! It only take $10!!!!!!! 

Here's what Gail is sending about the challenge -- and please feel free to pass this on! 


We have an opportunity to win a $50,000 grant in a challenge through Kevin Bacon's 6 Degrees and the Network for Good!! All it takes is being among the top 4 groups with the highest number of individual donors (and it only has to be $10). The contest is over on January 31st, so please, help us by donating, cross-posting as widely as possible, and for those of you can put this up on a blog, website, Face Book, My Space, etc., please do it!! I can send you the codes to put our badge up if you write to me privately. The donation must be made through our charity badge in order to count, and donation can only be made once from the an isp and credit card--so ask spouses, children, friends, relatives, and please, get the word out. 

And, since pictures are always better than words, please watch our short video:

Link: (cut and paste into your web browser) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ACm1dLQM-g

Help NCHS win the Network for Good $50,000 grant!! Click on the link below, or cut and paste into your web browser. Click on the orange "DONATE" button to donate your $10 today and help NCHS win this invaluable grant! (you may need to click the "donate" button more than once)

http://www.networkforgood.org/pca/Badge.aspx?badgeId=108537

If you're feeling particularly generous, we're trying to partner with a northern group, who takes many of our dogs: The Eleventh Hour Rescue! They're entered in the same challenge, and we'd love it if both of us come in in the top 4 and win this amazing grant!! Here's the link to their homepage and badge:

http://members.petfinder.org/~NJ376/Home.htm

Please, help us become models for a true, no-kill program in GA and NJ! You'll never find a better use for two $10 bills!!


With 50,000 Thanks!!

Gail


----------

